# Road-Kill Open-face Omlet



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This looks a bit like an ugly pizza, but I've found it to be good:

INGREDIENTS
3 fresh eggs
1 chopped roma tomato
2 strips crushed cooked bacon (even cooked and frozen ok)
1-2 chopped scallions
hot pepper sauce, to taste
Tablespoon of oil

PROCEDURE
In a fry pan (cast iron best, others will work) heat the oil on high heat until it gets hot, and kind of ripples across the surface.

Crack the eggs (avert face) and let spread out a bit

Spread chopped ingredients over top of the eggs

Put hot pepper sauce on yolks

Keep heat hot, add a bit of water, and cover and let steam a bit for a minute or so

Keep cooking until the bottom of the eggs are brown and crusty, but yolks are still runny.

You can flip over and cook on the other side, but I usually don't.

Remove from pan to plate and eat. Should be crispy on bottom, a bit runny on top, with bursts of flavor from chopped ingredients.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds good. At least it is better than my first impression of the title. We call Armadillos just Possum-on-a-half-shell.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

It's good.

Have to make some and take a picture.

Invented it decades ago, stood the test of time for me at least.

For whatever that's worth.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Turned out good!


----------

